# cómo usar función BUSCAR cuando los datos son "parecido



## josevaldesv (May 13, 2004)

hola.. por fin logré utilizar BIEN la función BUSCAR de excel.
PERO no me pone correctamente el resultado cuando en la misma columna hay valores "texto" parecidos. i.e.: "curso inglés" y "curso inglés para TOEFL".
En una hoja, le pido a la celda que revise otra celda, y la compare con la columna de otra hoja, y en caso de ser igual, que me regrese el valor que tiene otra celda.
EJEM: en D2 =BUSCAR(C2,Curso,Cursos!$A$1:$A$102)
Curso es una LISTA que contiene los datos B1:B102 de la hoja Cursos.

Espero se me pueda ayudar....
Cuando no tengo datos parecidos en toda la columna, los resultados son perfectos.

Por si ayuda, C2 contiene un dato seleccionado de una lista desplegable, la cual obtengo de la LISTA Curso, que es donde le pido se compare.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (May 13, 2004)

*Re: cómo usar función BUSCAR cuando los datos son "pare*

Usando BUSCARV:

=BUSCARV(C2, Cursos!$A$1:$B$102, 2, 0)


----------



## josevaldesv (May 13, 2004)

agradezco pronta respuesta....
lo pondré en funcionamiento en este momento....

además me salieron dos nuevos errores, algo extraños.. probemos


----------



## josevaldesv (May 13, 2004)

MUCHAS GRACIAS...
ha funcionado a la perfección

sólo necesité hacer una hoja "fantasma" extra en la que le especifico a todas las celdas de la columna B, que sean iguales a la columna A de la otra hoja, y a la columna A de esta hoja que sea igual a la columna B de la otra...
esto por la forma en que me conviene acomodar la información.

gracias.


----------

